# Can you ID this landing gear??



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Hey all,

OK. I'm working on a SA-43 (From Space: Above and Beyond), and would very much like to add landing gear. But, I can't seem to find what the gear is from. I've been told it's from a Cessna. But I know Cessnas. And my best effort has not yeilded a hit. They look like F-16 rear, with mods. But the front... UGH!!! They look so familiar. When I do find out what they used, I'm going to feel like an idiot, cause I'm sure I know what they are. I just haven't made the connection.

So, anyone got any ideas at all??

*Here is a decent pic of the gear.*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I would use an F-4 Phantom nose gear


----------



## cbear (Aug 15, 2000)

How about an F/A-18



Chuck


----------



## Johnnycrash (May 28, 2002)

Both are good candidates, but... Not quite right.  What I'll end up using may be wrong, but can be modded. I am hoping to ID the realy deal. And then, it won't be available in kit form anyways. 

I have ruled out S-3, A-4, F-4, F-5, A-6, A-7, F-8, F-14, F-15, F-16, YF-17, F-18, F-20, TSR-2, J-35/TF-35 Draken, JA-37 Viggen, SA-39 Gripen, F-111.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If its from some Cessna jet, Hasegawa did a 1/48 Citation. Honestly, I wouldn't sweat it making a model of a movie prop... I would find someone close and go from there.


----------



## papaace (Aug 23, 2009)

Harrier possible AV8!


----------



## papaace (Aug 23, 2009)

my second try sorry harrier nose has one wheel! Rafale navy version.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The rears look like Avro Arrow...

The front looks like f-8 crusader or A-7 (Same Gear) or, F-4


Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

its a movie prop... thers a good chance that its just some tube and "plumbing" mocked up for the model.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Go lay down then. The poor guy is trying to get close. and we are trying to help him.

Steve


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

If it is parts from a real plane (they they look somewhat small compared to the beefy landing gear on actual jets) I would assume they come from something fairly common. If the movie prop was made in the USA... I doubt they would use gear from say a Saab Drakken or Eurofighter Typhoon... 

Older stuff they could rob for parts... Grumman S2F, E2C, T-38, F4, A7, A6, F8, A4, T2C
Or they could be from a civilian plane... although there arent any/many models to take parts from. Perhaps the Hasegawa or old IMC/Testors Lear Jet, if that has two nose wheels.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I know what I'm talking about at least with the main mounts..lol
Avro Arrow.


----------

